# 89 Ariens GT20



## Robert O'Donnell (Mar 18, 2020)

I just purchased a 89 Ariens Gt20 Tractor with Kohler 20 Magnum engine, can someone tell me if this engine had points? I don't have any spark at plugs.


----------

